# SUP Demo at Battle in the Bubble(Boulder Reservoir)



## Mountain Paddle Surf (Aug 13, 2009)

C4 waterman will be have new 2010 Stand Up paddle boards to Demo at the The Battle in the Bubble this Saturday, May 15, 2010. This is a Pro Bouldering Invitational and Outdoor Festival on the shores of the Boulder Reservoir. We will be there with boards! Get your paddle on with C4 waterman. 

Mountain Paddle Surf | Facebook


----------

